# Shrink Bags, Heat Sealing and M&P



## nc.marula (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Previously I've always wrapped my soaps in plastic wrap and slapped a label on the back. I went and got some 4X6 shrink bags and decided to give that a go with my heat gun. Because it's a bag, 3 of the 4 sides are all sealed and worked just fine, but how do you seal the open side? After shrinking it's a really small slit, but I know M&P can sweat if not sealed. How do you resolve this? Or is it okay if it's not 100% sealed?

Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 7, 2011)

I use a heat sealer to seal all the sides.


----------



## nc.marula (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply soapbuddy; You have something like this? http://www.uline.ca/BL_2253/Tabletop-Po ... er-Impulse

Also, how do customers find the wrapping? I had a hard time opening the soap and ended up dinging/scraping it a bit..


----------



## llineb (Nov 25, 2011)

Someone once told me they use a flat iron to seal the edge then used a heat gun to shrink it.  I just tape the end shut and use a blow dryer.  If I forget to put the tape before applying heat I will just place a piece over the slit to close the gap when I am finished. The tape blends in with the shrink wrap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2011)

nc.marula said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply soapbuddy; You have something like this? http://www.uline.ca/BL_2253/Tabletop-Po ... er-Impulse
> 
> Also, how do customers find the wrapping? I had a hard time opening the soap and ended up dinging/scraping it a bit..


Yes, that's what I have. The wire that I put in seals and cuts at the same time. I've seen my customers use scissors to open the wrapping.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I have done m&p in the long past and still have a woman who orders from me once every 3 years.  I always use a hot hair dryer and the flat iron to seal it is a great idea!  I was using tape but this is a really neat alternative.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 22, 2012)

I use an old curling iorn to seal the one edge.


----------



## semplice (Jan 24, 2012)

I tried the flat iron method. but I have a Chi and it didn't work very well.    I just wound up trimming the end of the bag, folding it like you would a present, putting a piece of satin finish tape on it, and shrinking it with the hair dyer.  It worked like a charm.  The tape blends in and you can't even see it.  (Don't use matte finish tape.)


----------

